# Openings Still Available For Women's Winter Weekend



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 09 JAN 02
CONTACT: Lynn Marla, 517-241-2225

OPENINGS STILL AVAILABLE FOR WOMEN'S WINTER WEEKEND

LANSING--The Michigan Department of Natural Resources offers women suffering cabin fever a sure cure--three days of winter outdoor fun at the beautiful NettieBay Lodge, Jan. 25-27. The weekend event is sponsored by the DNR's Becoming an Outdoors-Woman (BOW) program.

"A few slots still remain for this fun-filled workshop," said Lynn Marla, DNR BOW coordinator. "It is a great way for women to appreciate the beauty of winter while learning new outdoor skills, and NettieBay Lodge is a wonderful place to escape winter's bite."

The NettieBay Lodge is situated on beautiful Lake Nettie in Presque Isle County, 14 miles southwest of Rogers City. Surrounding the lodge and 10 cottages are 2,000 acres of picturesque hardwoods, pines and water. The hospitality is outstanding, and each cottage has its own unique atmosphere.

Classes include dog sledding, ice fishing, snowshoeing, cross country skiing and winter ecology. More adventurous participants can sign up for a thrilling river rafting experience, and special evening activities are planned for those who want to stay indoors and relax by the fire. The $175 registration fee covers lodging, meals and all instruction. To receive more information and request a registration form, contact Nancy Thurston at 810-392-2111; e-mail: [email protected].

The BOW program also is working in partnership with the Huron-Clinton Metroparks to host a one-day "Beyond BOW" winter survival workshop on Saturday, Feb. 2, at Lake Erie Metropark. Beyond BOW events, which offer more in-depth instruction in particular outdoor activities, are geared toward women with some expertise, but who desire to learn more.

Although staying active is the best way to stay warm in sub-freezing temperatures, never misjudge the importance of a good fire--for warmth and cooking. Participants in this workshop, which begins at 10 a.m., will learn how to start a fire and keep it going, how to regulate cooking temperature, then receive hands-on instruction doing some fireside cooking on their own, including making hobo pie for their lunch. The afternoon's winter survival instruction covers the basics of what to wear, how to make a shelter from natural materials and how to survive the cold. The workshop concludes with a guided 45-minute hike to track wildlife and find resources in the woods near the Marshlands Museum and Nature Center. The program is limited to 30 participants, who must be 18 years of age or older, and the cost is $25. For more information, contact Lisa Shafer at 800-477-3189


----------

